# Asio- Probleme mit Realtek HD Soundkarte



## devian82 (23. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin auf quasi unlösbare Probleme mit meiner Laptop- Sounkarte (Realtek HD) gestoßen. Die Asio Treiber wollen einfach nicht funktionieren! Hab schon alles probiert: Beta- Soundkartentreiber, neueste Treiber, Asio4all... Nichts hat funktioniert!

Mein System: Laptop mit 64bit Prozessor und Windows 7... Kennt jemand das Problem? Oder soll ich mir einfach ne externe SK holen? Falls es an der Realtek liegt... Die soll ja bekanntlich mit Asio so ihre schwierigkeiten haben.

Gruß, Chris


----------

